# Alchemie verhunzt?



## Byte768 (9. Januar 2011)

Da ich mich gerade näher mit dem Beruf beschäftige, ist mir aufgefallen, das er doch sehr sehr viele Macken hat seit Addon Release.

Fangen wir mal an:
Elixiere und Rollen teilen sich den Slot (Kampf/Wächter, vor 4.0 war es möglich mehrere Werte zu buffen).
Es gibt keine Alchemistensteine mit Stärke, Beweglichkeit, Intelligenz, Willenskraft (der ärgerlichste Fehler)
Es gibt kein großes Fläschchen der Abhärtung, nur das alte mit +50 (90), bei >3000Abh. extrem witzlos, macht nichtmal 1% aus, wozu sollte das jemand kaufen? Da ist ja selbst +300 Ausdauer wirkungsvoller.
Es gibt keinen Endlosen Heiltrank & Manatrank für 85, nur die lvl65 Version... 2400 Mana reichen nicht für einen einzigen Shadow DoT (~5,1k Mana).

Was aber wirklich extrem stört, ist folgendes:
Willenskraft zählt als KAMPFelixier, seit wann das? Früher wars definitiv Wächter und daher kombinierbar mit offensiven Werten wie +ZM, siehe hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Spirit. *Was soll diese heimliche Änderung?*
Es gibt außerdem keine neuen Rezepte für http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40078 oder http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40076 .

Desweiteren ist es sehr verwirrend, das sie ihre eigenen Namen weiterverwenden: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=58148 = http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28104
Alles in allem ist mein Fazit sehr niederschmetternd. Das dauerhafte Fläschchen kann immer noch keine +Ausdauer buffen für Tanks und es scheint auch Bugs mit Gildenkessel & Gildenboni zu geben, wenn so ein Trank geschluckt wird (jemand schrieb, das seit freischaltung des Gildenbonus seine Dauer auf 1,5h herabgesetzt wurde - so wie bei jedem Mitspieler ohne Alchi).

Zur Zeit ist vieles, was den Alchemisten mal ausgemacht hat, mehr oder weniger nicht integriert. Von den horrenden Flask Kosten fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an, die Materialien sind zum einen ziemlich hoch angesetzt (manche berichten von 300g Flask) und es kommt auch nur 1 Stück heraus statt wie früher 2. Stellt sich die Frage, wer sich das noch antun wird für einen raidabend 1200 Gold Flasks zu kaufen. Wenn man sich dann mal anschaut, was für Boni manch andere Berufe zu bieten haben, z.B. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52352, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52353, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52354 ist das doch sehr enttäuschend. Was meint ihr?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2011)

willenskraft ist jetzt auch ein offensiver stat und ist doch alles wie immer?

gibt flask und für mehr war alchemie nie gut


----------



## Byte768 (9. Januar 2011)

Nichtmal als Hexer und Mages durch ihre Rüstungen einen Bonus daraus zogen, waren es Kampfelixiere, sondern Wächter. Nur warum jetzt Kampf? Willenskraft wird sogar von Blizz selbst als 'Sekundärattribut' behandelt, sonst könnte man es ja nicht umschmieden.
Außerdem bufft es ja die defensive Seite in Form der Regeneration, offensiv wäre Zaubermacht/Intelligenz.
Eine weitere Ergänzung dazu, was bleibt denn Nicht-Alchis um ihre Zaubermacht zu buffen? Es gibt ja offenbar keine neuen Intelligenzelixiere zum verkaufen!


----------



## Morcan (9. Januar 2011)

Mich stört lediglich, dass die Fläschchen nun doch wieder stärker sind als 2 Elixiere. Obwohl Blizzard etwas anderes angekündigt hat. 
Ansonsten hab ich bis jetzt aber keine Probleme mit dem Beruf.

Die Arenakämpfe dauern keine 40 Minuten mehr, daher sind die Manatränke auch relativ wertlos.

Dein schwächster Kritikpunkt sind aber die Preise für Fläschchen. Die horrenden Preise waren beim letzten Addon auch Gang und Gebe. Wir stehen noch am Anfang, sobald die Gebiete nichtmehr so heftig überfarmt sind, sinken auch die Preise. Außerdem kann man immernoch auf nette Gildenkollegen hoffen. Sofern es dem Raid dient, stelle ich sowas auch gern gratis her...


----------



## Byte768 (9. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja auch eines der Probleme, die Farmgebiete sind extrem begrenzt und jeder braucht die Mats zum skillen und zum herstellen. Der Bedarf an Farmern wird dauerhaft hoch bleiben. Manche Blüten sollen noch sehr viel schlechter farmbar sein als andere, was sich am Flaskpreis zeigt. Hier wäre eine dringende Änderung nötig, wenn sie denn kommt. Kann nicht sein, das man wegen der 'falschen Klasse' mehr fürs Fläschchen zahlt.
Und so nebenbei braucht man mehrere Stacks Kräuter um einen Raidabend abzudecken, selbstfarmen ist sehr unpraktisch, da müsste man ständig unterwegs sein, und wann kommt man mal zum _spielen?_


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Elixiere und Rollen teilen sich den Slot (Kampf/Wächter, vor 4.0 war es möglich mehrere Werte zu buffen).




Also ich kann sowohl ein Wächter- als auch ein kampfelixier gleichzeitig nutzen und hab damit dann 2 Buffs...

Das Einzige, was ich am Alchi besser gemacht hätte, wären, das mysthischer mana- und heiltrank mehr als 10000 Leben bzw mana geben - das ist bei Werten von 100K+.life nämlich auch nur nen Tropfen auf den heissen Stein und mehr nicht...


----------



## Dexis (10. Januar 2011)

Ich finde auch dass die Fläschchenproduktion mittlerweile sehr teuer bzw. materialintensiv ist, verglichen mit dem was dabei raus kommt. Da mein Mainchar kein Alchi ist, muss ich das auch schön brav alles einzeln ohne Berufsbonus rechnen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man an einem Raidabend locker vier Fläschchen verbraucht und z.b. dreimal die Woche raiden geht, sind das zwölf Fläschchen á 24 Kräuter und 6 Flüchtiges. Das macht dann beinahe 15 Stacks (288) Kräuter und 72 Flüchtiges - für einen Charakter und nur für eine Woche! Da muss man sich ja fast überlegen, ob man überhaupt mit einem Twink auch mal raiden geht^^

@ TE:
Ich denke Willenskraft ist deshalb zum Kampfelixier geworden, weil einige Klassen bzw. Skillungen Trefferwertung aus Wille ziehen. Das würde es zumindest ansatzweise erklären.


----------



## Byte768 (10. Januar 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Also ich kann sowohl ein Wächter- als auch ein kampfelixier gleichzeitig nutzen und hab damit dann 2 Buffs...



Es waren mal 3 möglich. Was definitiv mal funktioniert hat waren Stärke Rolle + Kampf + Wächter. Geht nicht mehr wegen der Einstufung.
Außerdem wurden viele Rollen extrem abgewertet, Rolle der Ausdauer VIII hatte mal 132 Ausdauerbonus, jetzt nur mehr 30. Wer auch immer auf die Idee kam, eine lvl80 Rolle zu zerstören, hat ganze Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## Totebone (10. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Da ich mich gerade näher mit dem Beruf beschäftige, ist mir aufgefallen, das er doch sehr sehr viele Macken hat seit Addon Release.
> 
> Fangen wir mal an:
> Elixiere und Rollen teilen sich den Slot (Kampf/Wächter, vor 4.0 war es möglich mehrere Werte zu buffen).
> ...



Zu den gleichen Namen: das ist ein Lokalisierungsfehler, im Englischen sind die Namen unterschiedlich.
Zur Perma Flask: Die is für PvP gedacht und im PvP gibs keine Tanks !!!
Wille: Is jetz halt ein Offensiv statt, happens!
Zu 1 statt 2 flask: Das liegt daran das die Flask bis Mitte wotlk 2 Stunden gingen, dann wurden sie auf 1h gesetzt und man bekam 2


----------



## Gazeran (10. Januar 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Zu 1 statt 2 flask: Das liegt daran das die Flask bis Mitte wotlk 2 Stunden gingen, dann wurden sie auf 1h gesetzt und man bekam 2


Erstmal:
ANTI FULL QUOTE!
So, dann BTT:
Das stimmt, doch jetzt dauern die Flasks 1 Stunde und man bekommt nur einen oO
Ich versteh grade die Logik deiner Aussage nicht :S


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Januar 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Zu 1 statt 2 flask: Das liegt daran das die Flask bis Mitte wotlk 2 Stunden gingen, dann wurden sie auf 1h gesetzt und man bekam 2



Genau.

Satt früher eine Flask für 2 Stunden zu bekommen, bekam man dann 2 Flask zu je einer Stunde. 
War ja sogar besser weil flexibler einsetzbar.

Jetzt bekommt man 1 Flask für 1 Stunde bei vergleichbaren wenn nicht sogar erhöhten Mengen an Mats.

Fetter Alchi Nerf!!


----------



## Assistenz (14. Januar 2011)

Der Nerf trifft aber nicht den Alchi selber. Der hat ja trotzdem seine 2h Flasks. Der Nerf trifft v.a. alle Anderen. Die müssen nämlich bei uns auf dem Server z.T. 500g für eine Flask im AH bezahlen. Damit wurde die 2h Flask für Alchis deutlich aufgewertet! Je teurer die Flaks, desto wertvoller ist eine verlängerte Dauer!

Abgesehen davon gibt es ja mit dem Gildenkessel einen weiteren fetten Buff für die Raids. Zusätzlich zu der angekündigten Kostenänderung für Flasks und den neuen Trinkets ist Alchi m.E. für Raider mit der sinnvollste Beruf atm - auch wenn laut Interface die Flask nicht stärker ist als bei einem nicht-Alchi.


----------



## Trez (14. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal an:
> Es gibt keine Alchemistensteine mit Stärke, Beweglichkeit, Intelligenz, Willenskraft (der ärgerlichste Fehler)



Hat sich mit 4.0.6 auch erledigt.



> * Alchemistensteine für Beweglichkeit, Stärke und Intelligenz wurden hinzugefügt.



Quelle

Einen mit Willenskraft brauchst du nicht erwarten da es ja jetzt ein sekundärer Stat ist.


----------



## Byte768 (14. Januar 2011)

Trez schrieb:


> Hat sich mit 4.0.6 auch erledigt.



'Erst' mit 4.06 wäre treffender... und die anderen Probleme bleiben. Selbst wenn die Anzahl der Kräuter für Flasks reduziert wird, was ändert es daran, das zuviele Spieler sich um viel zu wenige funktionierende Vorkommen prügeln!?


> Einen mit Willenskraft brauchst du nicht erwarten da es ja jetzt ein sekundärer Stat ist.



Du kannst nicht mehr als 40% umschmieden, somit sind Schmuckstücke ohne diesen Wert sehr viel seltener zu gebrauchen. Sekundärattribut bedeutet nicht das es nutzlos ist, im Gegenteil, Willenskraft ist für neue Heiler praktisch primärer Wert. Was nützen Crit, Haste, Int, wenn das Mana nicht bis Kampfende reicht? Eben gar nichts.
Beispiel: 300 Crit sind irgendwo drauf, umschmieden kannst du das nur in 120 Wille. Es gibt aber zum Vergleich Schmuck mit 300+ Wille. Ein Item mit Wille wird eben mehr Reg bieten. Damit man 250 Willenskraft auf irgendeiner Rüstung umschmieden könnte, müssten da schon 625 Crit/Tempo drauf sein, vorher lohnts wenig.
Es wär daher schon wichtig, wenn Blizz auch den bringen würde, ohnehin hält der Alchistein nur bis zum nächsten großen Contentpatch, dennoch ist es für neue Chars weiterhin sinnvoll.

Bis jetzt vermisste ich noch immer eine Meldung über neue Elixiere mit Intelligenz! Andere Chars wollen auch welche haben oder denken die tatsächlich, das jeder eine zu teure 300er Flask für ne (non)Hero kauft?


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt vermisste ich noch immer eine Meldung über neue Elixiere mit Intelligenz! Andere Chars wollen auch welche haben oder denken die tatsächlich, das jeder eine zu teure 300er Flask für ne (non)Hero kauft?



Nimm doch eine Schriftrolle mit INT, die gibt 100 Int, zählt auch als Elixier und kostet'n Lächeln vom Preis her.


----------



## Assistenz (14. Januar 2011)

Willenskraft ist für Heiler alles andere ein Primärer Wert!
Selbst für Heiligpriester ist der Primäre Wert Int! Wenn Du voll auf Wille gehst, sind Deine Zauber viel zu schwach, weil Dir die Zaubermacht fehlt und Du musst öfter zaubern! Außerdem skalieren alle Manaregfähigkeiten (außer dem Manatotem des Schami) ausschließlich mit Int. 
Daher lautet die Empfehlung ganz klar für alle Heiler voll auf Int zu gehen! 

Btw: Selbst die Manaregfähigkeit im Kampf des Heilig Priesters ist kein Argument. Grund: Die Manaregformel durch Wille lautet: Spirit Regen = Sqrt(Intellect) * Spirit *.016725
Davon hat der Holy 90% im Kampf. D.h. innerhalb (!) der Formel ist Int nur um 0,3 schlechter als Wille. Skaliert dafür aber ab 4.0.6 mit allen Manaregfähigkeiten und liefert darüber hinaus Zaubermacht und Krit. 

Wille ist der wichtigste Sekundärstat für manche Heilklassen. Mehr aber auch nicht. 


Und zu der Kräutersituation: Wieso ist Resourcenknappheit schlecht für den Alchi? Jeder Herstellungsberuf hat zu Beginn eines Addons mit knappen Rohstoffen zu kämpfen. Warum soll das jetzt besonders schlecht für Alchis sein?
Im Gegenteil: Ist die Rohstoffsituation schlecht und die Flaks teuer, macht man um so mehr Gold mit den Kräutern, die man gefarmt hat! (Und profitiert umso mehr von der doppelt langen Flaksdauer).


----------



## Byte768 (14. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Nimm doch eine Schriftrolle mit INT, die gibt 100 Int, zählt auch als Elixier und kostet'n Lächeln vom Preis her.



Hält allerdings nur 30Minuten. Vorher gefiel mir das wesentlich besser, als es Elixiere & Rollen für jeden Bereich gab und sie teilweise gleichzeitig aktiv sein durften. Ein Klassenbuff fehlte > Rolle.
Das man ne Schriftrolle nehmen kann, bringt dem Alchi ja gar nix, da er sie weder herstellen noch verkaufen kann und auch Mixologie nicht aktiv wird. Dann würden Elixiere auch noch proccen bei der Herstellung.
Warum sie die bisherigen INT Elixiere kaputt gemacht haben, ist immer noch ein Rätsel. Elixier der mächtigen Gedanken wurde von INT in maximales Mana geändert... und maximales Mana erhöht keinen Spellschaden. 



Assistenz schrieb:


> Willenskraft ist für Heiler alles andere ein Primärer Wert!
> Selbst für Heiligpriester ist der Primäre Wert Int! Wenn Du voll auf Wille gehst, sind Deine Zauber viel zu schwach, weil Dir die Zaubermacht fehlt und Du musst öfter zaubern! Außerdem skalieren alle Manaregfähigkeiten (außer dem Manatotem des Schami) ausschließlich mit Int.
> Daher lautet die Empfehlung ganz klar für alle Heiler voll auf Int zu gehen!



Weder noch, die Regeneration wird maßgeblich von beiden Werten beeinflusst. Erst in Kombination beider Werte wird die Regeneration stark. Wenn jemand mit 5000Int und 500 Wille rumläuft, kommt der kaum an jemanden ran, der 4500int und 2500Wille gestackt hat. Einfach weil die Regeneration viel längere Kämpfe ermöglicht und langfristig die Heilleistung beeinflusst. Wenn man mehr Wille hat, kann man zusätzliche Heilzauber raushauen, während bei Int only du vorher oom bist und 0 Heilung produzieren kannst. Genauso nützt es dir nix, 50% Crit zu haben, wenn du den Kampf nicht durchheilen kannst. In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus, das du versuchst mit 'Heilung' nicht oom zu gehen, während der andere 'Große Heilung' und AoE Heals spammen kann und daher sogar noch mehr Heal raushaut.
Außerdem ist auf jedem Rüstungsteil Int drauf, Int und Wille schließen sich dort nie aus. Wille lässt sich immer in nützlichere Werte umschmieden - umgekehrt ist der Weg viel schwieriger. Bis auf den Schmuck, kann jedes Teil beide Werte haben.



> Und zu der Kräutersituation: Wieso ist Resourcenknappheit schlecht für den Alchi?



Weil der Alchemist keine Kräuter herstellt oder verkauft (das tut nur Kräuterkunde, völlig anderer Beruf) und auf die Endprodukte angewiesen ist. Darauf basiert jeder Bonus. Proccs & Mixologie. Wenn Rohstoffe schwierig aufzutreiben sind, sind die Endprodukte teuer, der Absatz gering. Ich würde keine 300g Flask verwenden, ich würde ganz drauf verzichten. Dadurch sinkt dein Verdienst. Und da nicht nur ein Alchemist existiert, musst du dir auch noch den Platz mit >100 anderen teilen. Nur wer solls dann kaufen, wenn kaum jemand mehr bereit dazu ist? ...


----------



## Sakon_Nazjatar (14. Januar 2011)

> Weil der Alchemist keine Kräuter herstellt oder verkauft (das tut nur Kräuterkunde, völlig anderer Beruf) und auf die Endprodukte angewiesen ist. Darauf basiert jeder Bonus. Proccs & Mixologie. Wenn Rohstoffe schwierig aufzutreiben sind, sind die Endprodukte teuer, der Absatz gering. Ich würde keine 300g Flask verwenden, ich würde ganz drauf verzichten. Dadurch sinkt dein Verdienst. Und da nicht nur ein Alchemist existiert, musst du dir auch noch den Platz mit >100 anderen teilen. Nur wer solls dann kaufen, wenn kaum jemand mehr bereit dazu ist? ...


Bis auf Schneider und VZ brauch jeder Herstellungsberuf einen Farmberuf. 
Ingi, Juwe und Schmied: Bergbau
Alchi+Inschriftler: Kräuterkunde
Lederer: Kürschner

Zu den Materialkosten:
Im verhältnis, sind die Flasks günstiger als zu Anfang Wotlk. Warum? Ist euch mal aufgefalle, dass ihr in Wotlk mehr "normale" Kräuter hattet als Frostloti? Da es keinen Lotus mehr gibt, kommt dieser überschuss nicht zu stande und das Gefühl von Kräuterknappheit tritt ein. Auch wird meiner Meinung nach der Flask-Preis im Verhältnis zum Elixier/Trank-Preis bald viel niedriger sein als es zu Wotlk noch war. Also ich find es Gerechtfertigt, dass man nur noch eine Flask herstellt, aufgrund des Wegfalls von dem Lotus.


----------



## Dark_Lady (14. Januar 2011)

Ich merk von Käuterknappheit in den neuen Gebieten nicht wirklich viel - hab während des normalens levelns genug Kräuter gefunden, um damit auf max zu skillen und find auch jetzt beim normalen rumfliegen, fehlende Quests erledige netc immer wieder kräuter, so das ich mittlerweile etliche Stacks auch als reserve auf der bank hab...


----------



## Izara (14. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Weil der Alchemist keine Kräuter herstellt oder verkauft (das tut nur Kräuterkunde, völlig anderer Beruf) und auf die Endprodukte angewiesen ist. Darauf basiert jeder Bonus. Proccs & Mixologie. Wenn Rohstoffe schwierig aufzutreiben sind, sind die Endprodukte teuer, der Absatz gering. Ich würde keine 300g Flask verwenden, ich würde ganz drauf verzichten. Dadurch sinkt dein Verdienst. Und da nicht nur ein Alchemist existiert, musst du dir auch noch den Platz mit >100 anderen teilen. Nur wer solls dann kaufen, wenn kaum jemand mehr bereit dazu ist? ...


Bis auf Schneiderei (allerdings auch nur teilweise zutreffend) fällt mir spontan kein Beruf ein, der von "nicht unbedingt gezielt gefarmtem Material" profitiert bzw. daraus genügend Zeug herstellen kann O.o D.h. dem Alchi gehts *nicht* schlechter als dem Schmied, dem Ingi, dem Inschriftler, dem Lederer etc etc - sofern er natürlich keinen passenden Sammelberuf hat. Dein Vergleich hinkt.. 


btw: wenn dir die Flask zu teuer ist, kauf sie halt nicht ^^ zwingt dich ja keiner. Kannst auch nen Freund anhaun, dass er dir was herstellt oder du fragst im Handelschannel nach einem, der dir für die von dir gefarmten Blümchen was bastelt. Oder du gehst halt ohne Flask/Elixier/Rolle und lässt dich vom Raid aushalten.


----------



## Jiwari (14. Januar 2011)

Sakon_Nazjatar schrieb:


> Zu den Materialkosten:
> Im verhältnis, sind die Flasks günstiger als zu Anfang Wotlk. Warum? Ist euch mal aufgefalle, dass ihr in Wotlk mehr "normale" Kräuter hattet als Frostloti? Da es keinen Lotus mehr gibt, kommt dieser überschuss nicht zu stande und das Gefühl von Kräuterknappheit tritt ein. Auch wird meiner Meinung nach der Flask-Preis im Verhältnis zum Elixier/Trank-Preis bald viel niedriger sein als es zu Wotlk noch war. Also ich find es Gerechtfertigt, dass man nur noch eine Flask herstellt, aufgrund des Wegfalls von dem Lotus.



Das Problem sind eigentlich weniger die Kosten des Endproduktes, sondern vielmehr die Materialkosten!
Die kosten für einzelne Pflanzen (Keine Stacks) auf "Die Todeskrallen" schwanken z.Z. zwischen 10-25g  und für Flüchtiges Leben ca 5-10g je nach Wochentag und Uhrzeit.
Rechnen wir also durchschnittlich:
24 Kräuter = 			420g (17,5g pro Pflanze)
6 Flüchtiges Leben = 		45g (7,5g pro Leben)
____________________________________
Macht unterm Strich: 		465 Goldstücke pro Flask

Ergo schieße ich im durchschnitt satte 165 Goldstücke ins Blaue wenn ich im AH meine Flasks anbiete, wozu also noch Frage ich? Da schenk ich mir das craften lieber, selbst als Meister der Elexiere rechnet sich das nicht da die (generften) proccs auch noch viel zu selten vorkommen. 

Darum habe ich das ganze auch einfach aufgegeben und mich stattdessen auf Transmutationen konzentriert, mit den Edelsteinen verhält es sich zwar fast ähnlich doch läßt sich wenigstens mit Echtgold etwas Profit erzielen, wenn auch kein überragender.

Sonst kann ich mich nur dem TE anschließen, Alchemie hat definitiv einiges an Attraktivität eingebüßt, besonderes Mount hin-oder-her.


----------



## Habira (14. Januar 2011)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, mir sind die Materialkosten auch zu hoch für die Flask - klar es gibt kein Frostlotus mehr, dafür gibt es zb. für Gertenrohr einen Spott und der ist sehr klein.

Ich kann ja damit leben, dass die Kosten für einen Flask an Blumen gleich bleiben, aber dann sollten mal die Blumen weiter verbreitet sein und sich nicht jedesmal ärgern, weil die Spotts so überfarmt sind, dass man nichts pflücken kann und gerade Blumen, die nur bestimmte Gebiete zum wachsen, haben teilweise den gleichen Preis wie Frostlotus!

Das mit dem Alchistein find ich super ab dem neuen Patch, nur wäre es mal super, wenn man ihn länger trägt, in WotLK ist der Stein vollkommen in Vergessenheit geraten (mein Eindruck)!

Und das superduper Mount - naja, ich muss ja erstmal Glück haben, dass ich das Rezept finde.


----------



## Izara (15. Januar 2011)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Das Problem sind eigentlich weniger die Kosten des Endproduktes, sondern vielmehr die Materialkosten!
> Die kosten für einzelne Pflanzen (Keine Stacks) auf "Die Todeskrallen" schwanken z.Z. zwischen 10-25g  und für Flüchtiges Leben ca 5-10g je nach Wochentag und Uhrzeit.
> Rechnen wir also durchschnittlich:
> 24 Kräuter = 			420g (17,5g pro Pflanze)
> ...



Die Materialkosten werden sich in ein paar Monaten auf einem weit niedrigeren Niveau einpendeln. Momentan sind die Preise nur deswegen so hoch, weil die Leute ihre Mains und Twinks hochspielen und ihre Berufe ausskillen wollen. Da dabei nicht jeder Zeit zum farmen hat, farmen halt vergleichsweise wenige Leute für viel zu viele Chars ^^ Anders könnten sie die Preise für die gefarmten Items nicht oben halten. Sobald die Preise gesunken sind, kann man auch als Alchi wieder normal Zeugs herstellen ohne mit solch immensen Einbußen rechnen zu müssen. Ich beschränk mich auch grad eher auf Steine. Ich transmutier mir welche und schleif sie dann..


----------



## lord just (15. Januar 2011)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Das Problem sind eigentlich weniger die Kosten des Endproduktes, sondern vielmehr die Materialkosten!
> Die kosten für einzelne Pflanzen (Keine Stacks) auf "Die Todeskrallen" schwanken z.Z. zwischen 10-25g  und für Flüchtiges Leben ca 5-10g je nach Wochentag und Uhrzeit.
> Rechnen wir also durchschnittlich:
> 24 Kräuter = 			420g (17,5g pro Pflanze)
> ...



die preise werden schnell fallen je nachdem auf was für nen server man ist. auf dem server thrall sind die preise z.b. schon recht human geworden. die einzelnen pflanzen kosten mittlerweile unter 10g das stück und es gibt auch schon flasks für unter 100g. wirklich viel gold kann ich jetzt mit meinem alchi oder meinen juwelenschleifer nicht mehr machen, weil es mittlerweile genug leute gibt die den beruf auf max haben. beonders mein juwelenschleifer hat es schwierig, weil die fertigen steine im ah weniger einbringen als beim händler oder aber weniger als die kosten des steins im ah. mit meinem alchi mach ich wenigstens noch vielleicht 10g pro flask den ich im ah verkaufe und da jetzt auch mehr leute mit dem raiden anfangen steigt die nachfrage und ich kann die flasks etwas teurer verkaufen wie zuvor.


das meiste gold mach ich aber bei allen berufen durch trinkgeld bei aufträgen. meist gibt es 30-50g pro flask.


----------



## Byte768 (15. Januar 2011)

Juwe wird sich noch normalisieren, schließlich konnte man vor dem Addon sogar Rohsteine beim PvP Händler kaufen und trotzdem war der Endpreis immer noch ertragreich.
Juwe ist ebenfalls sehr abhängig von den Erzvorkommen. Wenn mehr Erze aufgestellt werden, werden mehr Erze gesammelt und mehr Zeug kann sondiert werden (billigere Herstellungskosten). Da es zur Zeit noch Phasing Bugs gibt, wird das sicher kommen.

Als Alchemist ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Die Kräuter sind teilweise ziemlich rar und Gilden werden wohl dazu übergehen, die Mats in den Gildenkessel zu stecken - das heißt, einzelne Fläschchen werden es noch schwieriger haben im AH. Die restlichen Kräuter wandern eh schon in die Hände aller Inschriftler...
Was ebenfalls nicht schön ist, ist die Änderung von 2 auf 1 Fläschchen, schließlich gabs ja auch mal proccs darauf, so konnte man die überschüssigen kostenlos verwenden oder in Gold umwandeln.
Meister der Transmutation profitiert zur Zeit leider auch nicht von epischen Rohsteinen und angesichts der Juwe Quests (der teure Nachtstein), wird häufig sondiert und selbst verwendet oder teuer verkauft. Die Mats des Irrlichtdiamanten sind echt witzig: Alazit (3), Nachtstein (3), Zephyrit (3), Karneol (3), Hessonit (3), Jaspis (3) ... je nach Server ist man da schon 300g los für nen Stein, der jetzt (2x)110g kostet.


----------



## Assistenz (15. Januar 2011)

Denke ich nicht. Wenn die Flasks billiger sind als die Einzelkräuter werden Gilden die Flasks kaufen, um den Gildenkessel herzustellen, und nicht die Einzelkräuter. - Oder natürlich komplett selber farmen...


----------



## Assistenz (15. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Weder noch, die Regeneration wird maßgeblich von beiden Werten beeinflusst. Erst in Kombination beider Werte wird die Regeneration stark. Wenn jemand mit 5000Int und 500 Wille rumläuft, kommt der kaum an jemanden ran, der 4500int und 2500Wille gestackt hat. Einfach weil die Regeneration viel längere Kämpfe ermöglicht und langfristig die Heilleistung beeinflusst. Wenn man mehr Wille hat, kann man zusätzliche Heilzauber raushauen, während bei Int only du vorher oom bist und 0 Heilung produzieren kannst. Genauso nützt es dir nix, 50% Crit zu haben, wenn du den Kampf nicht durchheilen kannst. In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus, das du versuchst mit 'Heilung' nicht oom zu gehen, während der andere 'Große Heilung' und AoE Heals spammen kann und daher sogar noch mehr Heal raushaut.
> Außerdem ist auf jedem Rüstungsteil Int drauf, Int und Wille schließen sich dort nie aus. Wille lässt sich immer in nützlichere Werte umschmieden - umgekehrt ist der Weg viel schwieriger. Bis auf den Schmuck, kann jedes Teil beide Werte haben.


 
Stimmt leider nicht. Beide Werte werden miteinander multipliziert, sodass es unerheblich ist, in welchem Verhältnis sie zueinander stehen. Ob Du jetzt 100x100 oder 10x1000 rechnest kommt aufs gleiche raus. Richtig ist aber, dass Wille in der Formel stärker ist, da von ihm nicht nur die Wurzel einfließt. Trotzdem skaliert er nicht mit den Manaregfähigkeiten und liefert auch keine Zaubermacht.
Für das Eq spielt das keine Rolle, weil Wille das wichtigste Skundärstat ist und somit überall drauf sein sollte. Für das Enchanten, sockeln und für Bufffood/Flask ist das aber von entscheidender Bedeutung. Dort muss man sich dann zw. Int und Wille entscheiden. Und hier lautet die klare Empfehlung voll auf Int zu gehen, wenn man keinen wichtigen Sockelbonus verliert. Der Gestaltungsrahmen liegt also lediglich zw. 500-1000 Wille oder Int.

Es gibt im übrigen keinen Heiler in den Topgilden, der auf Wille gehen würde. Selbst Buschii, der auf Manaflask in seinem Holy Priest Guide in Unkenntnis der Theorie das Hohelieder des Wille singt, hat voll Int gesockelt. 

Im Forum von mmo-champion.com gibt es übrigens einen Beitrag zur Manareg: http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/771783-Priest-Everything-you-never-wanted-to-know-about-regen

Sry 4 OT. Ich konnte nicht anders


----------



## Byte768 (15. Januar 2011)

Assistenz schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht.



Natürlich stimmt es, die Formel beweist es, da beide Werte darin zu finden sind. Im Spiel ist dies so integriert, damit nicht mehr diskussionswürdig.



> Beide Werte werden miteinander multipliziert, sodass es unerheblich ist, in welchem Verhältnis sie zueinander stehen. Ob Du jetzt 100x100 oder 10x1000 rechnest kommt aufs gleiche raus. Richtig ist aber, dass Wille in der Formel stärker ist, da von ihm nicht nur die Wurzel einfließt. Trotzdem skaliert er nicht mit den Manaregfähigkeiten und liefert auch keine Zaubermacht.



Du sprichst von der Regeneration und die bemisst sich aus beiden Werten. Ich spreche dagegen von der totalen Heilleistung und die hängt damit zusammen. Wenn ich 100k Mana habe, aber 0 zusätzliche Willereg, muss ich trotzdessen sehr viel sparsamer mit dem Mana umgehen - das bringt mir nichts. Ohnehin scheinst du die praktische Erfahrung stark zu vernachlässigen. Wenn du meinst, das 500 mehr Heal (bei 20.000 aufwärts) den Unterschied zwischen 500 und 2500 Wille aufwiegen können, dann kann ich aus Erfahrung das gegenteil behaupten. Nicht zu vergessen, das manche Heilung noch im overheal landen kann (z.B. ein HoT), wodurch sie im nichts verpufft. Jemand der nur Heilung spammen kann, wird auch dann kaum an jemanden herankommen, der Flashheal oder Grand Heal spammen kann, da der Unterschied viel zu groß ist um egalisiert zu werden. Allein die Anwendung eines (zusätzlichen) AoE Heals kann mehrere zehntausend Punkte Heilung verursachen. Da Mana nur bis zum Kampfende reichen muss, können überschüssige Punkte immer in zusätzliche Heals investiert werden. Weil auch jede Gruppe anders ist, gibts auch noch Reserven, die manchmal benötigt werden.



> Für das Enchanten, sockeln und für Bufffood/Flask ist das aber von entscheidender Bedeutung. Dort muss man sich dann zw. Int und Wille entscheiden. Und hier lautet die klare Empfehlung voll auf Int zu gehen, wenn man keinen wichtigen Sockelbonus verliert.



Das kann jeder machen wie er will. Ohnehin kann man Sockelsteine 20Int/20Wille nutzen. Es ändert nichts daran, das der Großteil über feste Itemslots kommt. Allein auf den großen Rüstungsteilen sind viele hundert Punkte beider Werte drauf, der Rest ist beliebig gestaltbar. Als Diszi kann man immer auf z.B. Mastery für Absorb umschmieden oder alles an Crit behalten um häufiger Aegis auszulösen.



> Es gibt im übrigen keinen Heiler in den Topgilden, der auf Wille gehen würde. Selbst Buschii, der auf Manaflask in seinem Holy Priest Guide in Unkenntnis der Theorie das Hohelieder des Wille singt, hat voll Int gesockelt.



Es ist völlig gleichgültig, da mehrere Wege zum Ziel führen. Ich habe den bisherigen Content mit dieser Vorgehensweise bestritten, mehr brauchts überhaupt nicht wissen, Erfolg ist Erfolg. Ich komme sogar ohne diese Guides aus.  Ohnehin bist du vom Thema abgewichen, du hast behauptet, mit wenig Reg bessere Gesamtleistungen erzielen zu können - im oom oder sparsamen Zustand gewiß nicht.




Assistenz schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht. Wenn die Flasks billiger sind als die Einzelkräuter werden Gilden die Flasks kaufen, um den Gildenkessel herzustellen, und nicht die Einzelkräuter. - Oder natürlich komplett selber farmen...



Die farmen das so oder so selber, sofern sie Sammler haben. Der Punkt ist, das man bloß 12 Fläschchen braucht für nen großen Kessel und dieser hat deutlich mehr als 12 Aufladungen - quasi ein garantierter Procc. Daher dürfte er praktisch billiger kommen werden, als wenn jeder sich eigene Flasks besorgt. Für den Alchi, der normal einzelne Fläschchen herstellt ist das sehr schlecht, da er zu 90+ % nur eine rausbekommt und nur mit Glück mehr - der Gildenkessel garantiert dir eine erhöhte Anzahl. Zu allem Überfluß, wird in Kürze die Dauer vieler Gildenkesselflasks angehoben, so das Spieler die keine Alchemisten sind, sicherlich weitere Gildenkessel nutzen werden statt 1h Flasks im AH nachzukaufen.


----------



## Assistenz (15. Januar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von der Regeneration und die bemisst sich aus beiden Werten. Ich spreche dagegen von der totalen Heilleistung und die hängt damit zusammen. Wenn ich 100k Mana habe, aber 0 zusätzliche Willereg, muss ich trotzdessen sehr viel sparsamer mit dem Mana umgehen - das bringt mir nichts. Ohnehin scheinst du die praktische Erfahrung stark zu vernachlässigen. Wenn du meinst, das 500 mehr Heal (bei 20.000 aufwärts) den Unterschied zwischen 500 und 2500 Wille aufwiegen können, dann kann ich aus Erfahrung das gegenteil behaupten. Nicht zu vergessen, das manche Heilung noch im overheal landen kann (z.B. ein HoT), wodurch sie im nichts verpufft. Jemand der nur Heilung spammen kann, wird auch dann kaum an jemanden herankommen, der Flashheal oder Grand Heal spammen kann, da der Unterschied viel zu groß ist um egalisiert zu werden. Allein die Anwendung eines (zusätzlichen) AoE Heals kann mehrere zehntausend Punkte Heilung verursachen. Da Mana nur bis zum Kampfende reichen muss, können überschüssige Punkte immer in zusätzliche Heals investiert werden. Weil auch jede Gruppe anders ist, gibts auch noch Reserven, die manchmal benötigt werden.



Da hast Du mich missverstanden. Natürlich steigert Int den Manapool. Das ist aber nur für die Manaregfähigkeiten wie z.B. den Schattengeist relevant. Für längere Kämpfe ist der Manareg durch Wille entscheidend. Die Formel für den Willereg ist aber: Spirit Regen = Sqrt(Intellect) * Spirit *0.016725, wovon man im Kampf 50-90% (je nach Klasse) hat. D.h. dass für die Willeregeneration nicht allein der Willewert, sondern die Mulitiplikation des Willewertes mit der Wurzel des IntWertes entscheidend ist. 
Im Gegensatz zu Wille ermöglicht Int aber zusätzlich noch einen größeren Manapool, mehr Zm, mehr Krit und Manareg durch andere Fähigkeiten wie z.B. den Schattengeist. 

Wenn es also möglich wäre, anstelle des Willewertes auf dem Eq dieselbe Menge an Int zu bekommen, wäre dies klar zu präferieren. Also lieber 7998 int und 2 wille als 4000 Int und 4000 Wille. Da dies aber nicht möglich ist, sammelt man soviel Wille wie Möglich als sekundären Stat auf der Ausrüstung an, geht ansonsten aber voll auf Int. (Bufffood, Flaks, etc.)

Deiner Meinung ist das ja jedem selbst überlassen, wie er sockelt, etc. Das ist natürlich immer richtig. Dein Argument, dass der Zm Bonus keinen Unterschied machen würde ist aber leider falsch. 500-1000 mehr Zm bringen 5-10% stärkere Heilzauber, mehr Krit, mehr Mana, mehr Manareg, mehr Willereg. Wille bringt dagegen nur Willereg. Und wenn Du meinst, dass der Effekt von 500-1000 mehr Int für Deine Zauber zu schwach ist, dann wirst Du enttäuscht sein, wie wenig 500-1000 Wille Dir bringen. 

Im Endeffekt kann natürlich jeder machen, was er will. Wenn jemand meint, voll auf Tempowertung zu Sockel kann er das auch tun. Ab einem bestimmten Gear kann man auch Stärke sockeln für die 5er Inis, wenn einem das Spaß macht. Weiter oben haben ja auch Leute geschrieben, dass sie eben ohne Flasks raiden, wenn ihnen die Flasks zu teuer sind. Auch das geht in manchen Gilden.
Wir raiden aber gerade die Hardmodes und die Gilde erwartet von uns das Optimum. Und dazu gehört eben neben den Flasks auch, dass man seine Ausrüstung mit den richtigen Werten ausstattet. 

Nochmal sry für OT...


----------



## Byte768 (15. Januar 2011)

Assistenz schrieb:


> Dein Argument, dass der Zm Bonus keinen Unterschied machen würde ist aber leider falsch. 500-1000 mehr Zm bringen 5-10% stärkere Heilzauber, mehr Krit, mehr Mana, mehr Manareg, mehr Willereg. Wille bringt dagegen nur Willereg. Und wenn Du meinst, dass der Effekt von 500-1000 mehr Int für Deine Zauber zu schwach ist, dann wirst Du enttäuscht sein, wie wenig 500-1000 Wille Dir bringen.



Das versuchte man dir eben gerade klar zu machen. Das gleicht noch nicht aus, das man nen Grand Heal statt Heal nehmen konnte, der heilt dann nämlich das 2 oder 3fache. Somit entscheidet die Manaregeneration darüber, welche Spells am nützlichsten während eines Kampfes sind.
Die Stärke der Heilzauber ist irgendwann ausreichend hoch, das man über die Anzahl der Heals ebenfalls die Heilleistung beeinflussen kann. Je mehr Mana verfügbar ist, desto öfter kann man stärkere Zauber nehmen, je öfter können AoE Heals genutzt werden, je öfter HoTs gesetzt werden. Weniger sparsam sein zu müssen, zahlt sich also in vielerlei Hinsicht aus.


----------

